# 1970 gto... i found two different build sheets.



## stevieray70 (Sep 26, 2011)

I finally dropped my gas tank tonight and found my build sheet. I also found another build sheet stuck to it. The vin wasn't even close to mine. Anybody ever seen this?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've heard of it on the other forum. A gentleman there works at GM, as did his father before him. There was a question of a GTO (I think) with a Catalina build sheet....the line workers could sometimes get sloppy and just shove them in, or get them mixed up, as the vehicles went down the line. Not at all unheard of.


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

i got two, well one and a half ha sadly the half one is the one for my car=[ but the other one is not a gto tempest lemans one its a full size one, if the car is still out there id love to mail it to the owner if they want it, any way to contact phs orhemmings and see if the cars still around?


----------

